# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Διαφορά μεγέθους καρδερίνας major με καρδερίνα μεγέθους balcanica.

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

ψηφίζω balcanica.......λόγο μεγέθους τρώει λιγότερο!!!!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## ninos

Η ομορφιά της Major είναι συναρπαστική, όμως προσωπικά για μένα,  οι balcanica με γοητεύουν περισσότερο. Ένα τόσο παράξενο,  μα τόσο αγαπητό  πουλί.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

